# PT-132 MIL Pro MAgazines



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, I am new here and I've looked all over the internet to no avail. Can someone please tell me if I can use the 10 round magazine for the PT-132 in my PT-132 Mil Pro? I just bought this gun and I hope I am not going to regret it since evidently there are no available spare magazines. I can't even find out if my order comes with two magazines or not. I just ordered this a couple of days ago not knowing there were no mags available. Does anyone know if they come standard with two magazines? I've emailed Buds where I ordered it to see if it does come with two since this gun is for my wife and she can deal with just two. Okay, I'm rambling here. Any help with this would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

current review on buds guns states that the two are not interchangeable


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

I was hoping that was not correct, thanks for the quick answer. Well I'm either stuck with one mag or hope the gun show this weekend turns up one or two, or Buds will allow me to change guns. Thanks again!


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with Ted that the mags for the non-Pro Millennium pistols do not work with the MilPro's. Every MilPro comes with 2 mags and I suggest you order 2 more when you still can.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Leo, but unless you know a specific place to get some, there are NONE! I spent almost two hours last night on google and yahoo going through 20 pages each and didn't find a single one. Our local gun show is this weekend so I am hoping that there is at least one there.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

The best place is Taurus







. You need to call their customer service @ 1-800-327-3776 or 1-305-624-1115 to place the orders. Or contact Midway USA customer service to have them order the mags for you. It seems that the online stores are all out of the PT132 Pro mags but MidwayUSA can back order the mags for you. Make sure you tell them yours is the PT132 *PRO*.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Leo, I am a deaf disabled vet, so calling is a pain and I have to have my son do it for me. They were already closed this evening, so I will put in a request via Midway and see what they say if I can't find any at the gun show this weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

MidwayUSA back-ordered the mags for me before for the Taurus PT145 and Ruger SR9c. It took a while to get the mags but the prices were cheaper than what Taurus & Ruger would charge.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Had my son call Taurus and even they said there are none and they have them on back order from the factory. I kind of think its a little bit of BS that the gun sites are selling these without even mentioning that there are no mags available. Or maybe its all my fault for not doing my homework. I know for sure that my next purchase I will have the extra mags before I even buy the gun. Lesson learned!!


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

That happened when people wanted the parts that Taurus couldn't ship enough from Brazil. The same thing happened with the MilPro PT145 and 24/7 Pro DS magazines a few years back.


----------

